# install FreeBSD 9.1 using USB stick fails



## anti (Apr 10, 2013)

I am trying to install FreeBSD 9.1 using bootable USB stick in a single-board computer of the type Jetway NF9HQL-525.
But it always stop at somewhere in middle of installation progress. I tried to change the USB stick several times, also dump FreeBSD. I used Win32 Disk Imager to dump this version. Unfortunately, it always stops and stucks without completing the installation. 

Here are my hardware details:

â€¢ Embedded Intel Atom D525 @ 1.8GHz, dual-core w/Hyper-Threading Technology
â€¢ 4 x Realtek RTL8111E Gigabit LAN Ports
â€¢ On-board Bootable CompactFlash (CF) Slot
â€¢ Supports up to 4GB DDR3 SODIMM memory
â€¢ On-board 12V DC-DC Power Converter
â€¢ PCI-E x 1 and Mini PCI-E Expansion slot; supports mSATA
â€¢ Thin Mini-ITX Form Factor

Your advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Savagedlight (Apr 10, 2013)

What is the USB sticks role in this scenario? Installation media or target?


----------



## anti (Apr 10, 2013)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> What is the USB sticks role in this scenario? Installation media or target?



Installation media, the target is a CF in my computer board.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 10, 2013)

Some years ago, the problem with CF was that the card reported DMA capability but the socket did not support it: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-small/2005-July/000441.html

I don't know if there is a comparable way to do that with ada(4).


----------



## anti (Apr 10, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Some years ago, the problem with CF was that the card reported DMA capability but the socket did not support it: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-small/2005-July/000441.html
> 
> I don't know if there is a comparable way to do that with ada(4).



I guess there is an issue with memstick of FreeBSD 9.1 because I just have tried  memstick of FreeBSD 9.0 and it works fine with me.

Any ideas?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 10, 2013)

anti said:
			
		

> I guess there is an issue with memstick of FreeBSD 9.1 because I just have tried  memstick of FreeBSD 9.0 and it works fine with me.


It must be a hardware-specific regression then, because I've installed 9.1 using the memstick image soon after it was released and it's been working perfectly fine since then.

I guess filing a problem report would be a good idea.


----------

